# Reimporting a French car to France.



## Palibacsi111

Does anyone know the process of reimporting a previously French registered(manufactured and sold) backninto France?
There is lots of info out there regarding importing cars from the UK to France (and all the costs and hoops they require you to jump through)
I'm looking to import a classic car (lhd) back into France and shouldn't expect to be oaing any kind of duties whatsoever?
Any advice would be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks Paul


----------



## Bevdeforges

Depending on the make and model, you might want to try contacting the club in France (or in the area you are going to) that is dedicated to the particular make and model of your vehicle. I'm sure the enthusiasts in the association will have information about re-importation of the classic models.

Just as an example - here is a listing of the clubs for 2CV owners in Ile de France. Ile de France It may take a little searching online, but there are zillions of them out there - someone is bound to have started up a group for your make and model.


----------



## Palibacsi111

Bevdeforges said:


> Depending on the make and model, you might want to try contacting the club in France (or in the area you are going to) that is dedicated to the particular make and model of your vehicle. I'm sure the enthusiasts in the association will have information about re-importation of the classic models.
> 
> Just as an example - here is a listing of the clubs for 2CV owners in Ile de France. Ile de France It may take a little searching online, but there are zillions of them out there - someone is bound to have started up a group for your make and model.


Good shout. I'll look into that. Thanks 👍


----------



## Crabtree

This are the people who can help you








FFVE - Fédération Française des Véhicules d'Époque -


Défense des intérêts des collectionneurs, clubs, musées, professionnels de véhicules anciens. Délivre l'attestation pour la carte grise de collection.




www.ffve.org


----------



## Befuddled

FFVE is the answer.


----------



## Nomoss

I have a vague recollection from some time back that it is possible to bring back and re-register a car which was previously exported from France and registered in another country, provided the original French registration details are supplied, together with the documents showing the current ownership. Maybe just the licence number is enough,
The FFVE may answer this for you.

I think it is very difficult, if not impossible, if the car has been in another country for some time, but still registered in France.
It requires a transfer form signed by the registered owner, who may not be known or contactable, and in any case, the time allowed for a transfer of ownership is quite short, about a month from the signing of the transfer form.

If it is not possible in that way, and the car is over 30 years old it can be registered as a voiture de collection, but would be liable to whatever duties and charges are now due on imports.
An import export agent in the UK should be able to tell you the procedure and cost.


----------

